# Haus2 - new Hausgrind on the way?



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok lets get this rumour started...









I could be wrong.. but in this photo of the Feld2 I think Peter might be dropping a sneaky blurred hint that another grinder is on the way. In the background there is what I'm pretty sure is a dial from a Hausgrind attached to an integrated lid/ crank arm assembly, as used on the Feld2. Would make good sense if it can be done as it seems pop-corninig has always been a bit of an issue with the Haus having no lid.

So maybe Peter is planning the same solution for the Haus, and a Haus2 is coming with a similar type of lid/crank arm..

Or better still.. maybe this will be an entirely new grinder, maybe with larger burrs..


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

good thinking! I'm holding my breath for bigger burr haus2









it could also be just a cover for the unsightly hole in the middle providing point of reference for grind setting, and lid with a different surface finish - you can see the white numbers on it


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Stanic said:


> good thinking! I'm holding my breath for bigger burr haus2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well spotted, I didn't see the numbers so you could be right.. hope not!

The top of the Feld2 does look a bit unfinished in this photo so maybe there will be some kind of cover and he was trying out a spare Haus dial or something. Does look a bit deliberate though to put something similar in the background but a bit different and nicely out of focus, seems designed to intrigue.

Either way I imagine a bigger burr grinder must be on the cards at some stage, I would be surprised if it's not part of his plans.


----------



## Fyoosh (Oct 30, 2017)

Bad news for those hoping for a new Hausgrind, great news for those (me) going for the new Feldgrind. Mystery solved?


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Ah that makes sense.. nice one bob_. An integrated lid/ crank still seems a likely solution for a Haus2 , sooner or later..


----------

